# صلاة وقت الضيق



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*†*

*ربي أنت ملجأي وبرجي الحصين وترسي في وقت الضيق**، اتكل عليك واضعاً ثقتي بك لأنك لن تتركني ، أطلبك في سلطانك اسمك وفي حقي فتمد يديك** لاحتياجي ، أسبحك ، يا ربي**. *
*يا سيدي أنت ترفع المتضعين ،**لذلك أتقوي ويتشجع قلبي مؤسسا نفسي علي البر والتوافق مع إرادتك ونظامك ، حاشا لي**أن أفكر حتى في الضغط والدمار لأنني لن أخاف ، حاشا لي أن ارتعب لأنك قريب مني** . *
*يا أبي إن أفكارك وخططك التي أنت متفكر بها عني هي أفكار خير وسلام ، عقلي ثابت**فيك ، لأنني لن أسمح لنفسي أن اقلق أو انزعج أو أخاف أو أكون جبانا أو غير مستقر** . *
*أقاومك يا شيطان أنت وجميع أرواح المذلة في اسم يسوع ، أقاوم الخوف والإحباط ،**والشفقة ، علي الذات والاكتئاب ، انطق بكلمة الحق في قوة الرب ، ولن أعطيك مكانا يا**إبليس .. أنا حر بدم الحمل** .. *
*أشكرك يا أبي أعطيني روح القوة والحب**والهدوء والاتزان ، وأنا أتمتع بالانضباط وأحكم نفسي ، لي ذهن المسيح وراسخ في**أفكار ومشاعر ومقاصد قلبه ، لي اتجاهات ذهنية وروحية متجددة لأنني أتجدد دائماً**بروح ذهني بكلمتك يا أبي** . *
*لهذا أتقوي وانتعش واصنع لأرجلي مسالك ثابتة وشريفة**، وطرق أمنه ومستقيمة ومبهجة لكي اسلك في الطريق الصحيح ، انهض من الاكتئاب والذل**اللذين وضعتني فيهما الظروف ، انهض للحياة المتجددة واستنير ويشرق علي مجد الرب** . *
*أشكرك يا أبي في اسم يسوع لأنني تحررت من كل عمل شرير أمجدك لأن فرح الرب هو**قوتي وحصني **يارب دوقني حلاوة العيش معاك. يارب علمني احبك. يارب **قدسني فيك**.. *​


*امين*
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2009)

اميـــــــن 
ميررررررسى على الصلاه الجميله يا بنت العدرا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــن
> ميررررررسى على الصلاه الجميله يا بنت العدرا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



مييييييييرسى لمرورك يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## غصن زيتون (12 أكتوبر 2009)

> لهذا أتقوي وانتعش واصنع لأرجلي مسالك ثابتة وشريفة، وطرق أمنه ومستقيمة ومبهجة لكي اسلك في الطريق الصحيح



صلاة جميلة 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
بنت العدرا ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2009)

غصن زيتون قال:


> صلاة جميلة
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> بنت العدرا ​



ميرسى ليك غصن زيتون
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 ديسمبر 2009)

امـــــــــــين 
ميرسى يا حببتى كنت محتجاها جدا 
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رائع.........هذه الصلاة.........الرب يعوضكم*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*امين​*

شكرا للصلاه الرائعه

الرب يباركك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> امـــــــــــين
> ميرسى يا حببتى كنت محتجاها جدا
> ميرسى ليكى​


ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبعد عنك كل ضيق
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2009)

rabna mawgod قال:


> *رائع.........هذه الصلاة.........الرب يعوضكم*​



ميرسى لمرورك rabna mawgod
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *امين​*
> 
> 
> شكرا للصلاه الرائعه
> ...


ميرسى لحضرتك استاذ نهيسى
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> ...



ميييييييرسى لمرورك يا كليمو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## fight the devil (11 ديسمبر 2009)

آمين

استجب يارب نحن بانتضارك


شكرا على الصلاه ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

fight the devil قال:


> آمين
> 
> استجب يارب نحن بانتضارك
> 
> ...



امين 
ميرسى لمرورك اخى الحبيب 
​


----------



## راشي (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*++++++++++ اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــن ++++++++++

صلاة جميلة جدا جدا جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك اختي ويبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

راشي قال:


> *++++++++++ اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــن ++++++++++
> 
> صلاة جميلة جدا جدا جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك اختي ويبارك خدمتك*​



أمــــــــــين
ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع
​


----------



## christianbible5 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

آمين...

شكرا لك اختي الغالية...

الرب يسوع معك...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> آمين...
> 
> شكرا لك اختي الغالية...
> 
> الرب يسوع معك...


ميرسى لمرورك اخى الحبيب
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يفرح قلبك
​


----------

